# Brincar aos médicos na Internet pode magoar



## *Dave* (26 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

Fica o aviso...



> Brincar aos médicos na Internet pode magoar
> 
> Os cibercondríacos (hipocondríacos da net), que brincam aos médicos na Internet procurando sintomas, prognósticos ou o tratamento de uma doença que pensam ter, correm o risco de ter problemas de saúde.
> Lusa
> ...



*Fonte:* http://www.destak.pt/artigos.php?art=16695


----------



## trepkos (1 Dez 2008 às 22:54)

Soube de casos sobre isso, pessoas que nada tinham mas de tanto verem na net, julgavam ter a doença em fase terminal, este tema tem de ser muito bem controlado pela familia.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Dez 2008 às 18:03)

Pois tem....


----------

